# ss Narvi (Lake Ontario)



## taisto (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello all!

I have tried to find pictures from that ss Narvi ex. Lake Ontario boat, but I could not find anything.
The ship was built in West Hartlepool in 1951.
The ship was owned by Ilmari Tuuli, the years 1967-1974.
I was a stoker in that ship at that time.

It would be great if there was a picture of the ship, because it was the first ship to my place when I went to sea.

Sincerely
Taisto


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

I see that she was later renamed OLYMPOS, a name which I did manage to find a picture of a vessel from that era named, here. This is as close as I was able to come.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## taisto (Apr 3, 2008)

Fairlane500 said:


> I see that she was later renamed OLYMPOS, a name which I did manage to find a picture of a vessel from that era named, here. This is as close as I was able to come.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


There was no ship was looking for, but here is more information NARVI ship.
Pictures I have not found.

SS NARVI (OGRZ, LR 5202603)
Completed 1951.12.18, England, West Hartlepool, William Gray & Co., Ltd
9465 dwt, 2326 BHP, 134.36 x 17.58 x 7.77 m

1951.12.18: TOFO, Cia Sud-Americana de Vapores, Valparaiso
1960: LAKE ONTARIO, Zeta Maritime Ltd, London
1966: NARVI, homeport Rauma. Ilmari Tuuli. The last steam freighter in Finland and Scandinavia. The steam engine was heated by oil.
1974: OLYMPOS, V.Pertsinis, Piraeus. 1976: Amsterdam Shipping Corp, Piraeus 
1977.12.8: OLYMPOS, demolished Split, Brodospas


----------



## Panurus Biarmicus (Feb 9, 2009)

There is a picture of the Finnish owned Narvi on www.aanimeri.fi


----------

